# Hard rock tires



## CycleOc (Jan 7, 2021)

I have some rock hard tires that have been mounted on chrome drop centers many years ago what’s the best way to take them off without damaging the rims? I want to put new tires and make a rider again thanks.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 7, 2021)

They will come off.  Crunch them off as best you can.  The wire beads will be the hardest part, but just work them off like regular tires and don't be afraid as they fall apart. Rock hard, you might want to break them up with channel lock pliers first.


----------



## CycleOc (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks I’ll give it a try


----------



## Drew (Feb 5, 2021)

I had the same question.  Thanks, Andrew!


----------



## srfndoc (Feb 5, 2021)

Heat them up in the sun before trying to take them off.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 5, 2021)

Hope they are not English drop centers... American tires fit, but really tough to get off (believe me I know)


----------

